# Staying up late for school, cockatiel getting enough sleep?



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello!
I knew this day would come but I've been trying to hold it off...
So in two weeks starts school for me!-oh boy....-_-
I knew that I would run into this problem but i tried to ignore it but now i need a solution....
I got my 3 months old cockateil, Solo, in the middle of the summer and we have had ups and downs but we are all fine right now! His cage is i my room and i noticed when i go to bed even when its completley dark and i try to be as quiet as possible he can hear me moving around my room. So ill hear his little claws hiting against the cage as he crawls around it. I have done my research and i know that cockatiels are suppost to get 10-12 hours of sleep. i put him to bed around 8 and get him up at either 7 or 8 the next morning.

Here is where the problem comes in...
As I said I have to go to school soon, waking up at around 4:30. Of course I need to get ready for school in my room(getting dressed makeup, etc.). And im going to need to turn my light on and everything for that. If I were to wake him up at 4:30 with me then i would have to put him to bed at 5 oclock in the afternoon....and that wouldnt really work..
What do I do!?!
Another problem is staying up late and doing homework....Im in honors classes so im always up till normaly past 11 doing homework. Even if I just turned my desk light on it would make the room very bright. And me making any sounds from doing homework would also keep him up.

I only have a small drop cloth as a cover for his cage...any suggestions on what better thing to use to cover his cage? Something that would keep a lot of light out?

Sorry for my rammbling...I just want best for my little Solo.

Thank you everyone!!!!

~half-moon and Solo <3
:tiel3:


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Try a very dark sheet. The whole idea of sleep time isn't necessarily that the bird is sleeping, but that he thinks its night time. Because the longer the night, the less likely he is to want to breed because it means its winter and winter isn't a good time to make babies. 

Don't tip toe around, just go about your routine, make sure you speak to him to let him know its you. If you try to be quiet he's going to think your a predator and this can cause night frights. So its best to just be normal. I used to sit up til late watching tv with the hubby (when the birds were in the living room) and get up at 4:30 for work in the morning and they were totally fine. Trust me, he'll take a nap during the day if he needs to.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

**waves hi**

As long as it's reasonably quiet at night and you have something to cover the cage with when you're working, things should be okay. I work the freelance artist's life and my hours are all over the place, but as long as I have a reasonably dark room and the music isn't on too loud my guys will sleep through most anything.

The exception to that is Alpha, who will sing if I leave the night light on. Sigh. Little stinker. 

I use a plain sheet over my cage and it seems to work, so your drop cloth should be adequate. And waking up at five am shouldn't be a problem, either, as long as there's a chance to sleep the rest of the day off  .

Perhaps others will have more or better ideas?


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I have a huge cage so I bought king sized sheets in dark colors and use them. Works a treat! Sheets are a great idea to use for covers.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Do you have a large closet? If so, you can get him a smaller cage just for sleeping, and put him in the closet. I know it sounds mean, but it's actually great for their ability to sleep undisturbed. My vet recommends this for everyone who doesn't have a separate room where their birds sleep.


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

*thank you!*

Thank you everyone I am going to buy a new darker bed sheet to put over his cage, and i guess he will get used to the noise of me wondering around the room. And if that doesnt work I do have a smaller cage that i can put him in just for bed and put it in a closet(just he has night-frights sometimes so id wanna make sure i could still hear him).

THANK YOU!!!!

half-moon & Solo
(also does anyone know anyone how could make me a good signture?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

half-moon said:


> (just he has night-frights sometimes so id wanna make sure i could still hear him).


My vet actually feels that the closet thing can be good for birds that have night frights. The reason is that night frights are usually caused by a noise or light in the room spooking the bird...so the dark and quiet of the closet might prevent this. But I definitely understand and would share your concerns about being able to hear him. My birds have their own room that they sleep in, but I leave the door open for that exact reason.


----------

